# Emilio/megaesophogus



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

N2M I am sorry to hear you have yet another issue on your plate, as if it wasn't full enough already!

I haven't dealt with mega-esophagus myself, but a woman who worked for the college governance body a number of years ago had a large dog with it. The elevated bowls really helped. I remember she also used to go home to fee the dog at lunch time, so I think small meals were part of the plan too. We feed Lily and Peeves from elevated bowls on our vet's suggestion. I know some people think elevated bowls might have something to do with bloat risk, but since both of our dogs are grazers and free feed (they each eat four or five times per day usually) I don't worry about the bloat part.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

just want to say hope all goes well for emilio.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Emilio too free feeds and eats small amounts all day. So far he just occasionally regurgitates water
So hopefully the raised dishes will do it. I guess we have to watch for pneumonia. His water is already raised from Pablo. But the vet wants it higher. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Just wanted to say sorry to hear this - but good news that his heart looks good! :hug:


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I'm sorry you're having to deal with this but it sounds like it's going to be manageable, at least partly. It sounds like most other things are looking good so that's a relief. Keep us posted.


----------

